# Mountain High Lift Tickets



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

you can still get the six pack of tickets for $180. they expire at the end of the season though, so make sure you use them.


----------



## pacificdrums (Feb 25, 2010)

OK because on the web site it says no longer available. After March 15 they become transferable so you can you more than one per day.


----------



## WinterS3ason (Oct 30, 2009)

no, u cant get the six-pack. It expired already. The only other good deals is to go on ur birthday, or buy the ralphs ticket for 15 bucks less.


----------



## gsrrr (Oct 3, 2007)

check craigslist. people are selling tickets that they got when they bought their season pass.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

My friend and i went last sunday night 2/28. We split a quad pack which was $79 at sports chalet. If you don't mind riding at night and you have a friend with you the quad pack is worth it. The snow was hard pack even though it rained like crazy on saturday.


----------



## pacificdrums (Feb 25, 2010)

gsrrr said:


> check craigslist. people are selling tickets that they got when they bought their season pass.


Hey thats a great idea and I found some! Thanks!

Bruce, yea I am actually going to get the quad and go up Sunday night thanks.


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

WinterS3ason said:


> no, u cant get the six-pack. It expired already. The only other good deals is to go on ur birthday, or buy the ralphs ticket for 15 bucks less.


i dont know what you mean by saying it expired already. they dont expire until the season is over.


----------



## WinterS3ason (Oct 30, 2009)

mrpez said:


> i dont know what you mean by saying it expired already. they dont expire until the season is over.


No i meant you cant buy them anymore. I thought the OP was looking to buy six-pack right now, but he can't.


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

WinterS3ason said:


> No i meant you cant buy them anymore. I thought the OP was looking to buy six-pack right now, but he can't.


yeah you're right my friend that works at sports chalet just verified it. why the hell do they recall them?

now i only have 4 more passes until i have to pay there...cant wait to get my season pass next year


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

WinterS3ason said:


> buy the ralphs ticket for 15 bucks less.


Is that only on the 8hr tix then? How about he 4hr ones?


----------



## WinterS3ason (Oct 30, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> Is that only on the 8hr tix then? How about he 4hr ones?


Yup only 8-hour tix


----------

